# Roundtrip Ticket Originating from the Philippines



## novashun (Jan 23, 2014)

If you have a round trip ticket from the Philippines to the States do you still need to have an onward ticket? Im on a Tourist Visa, my stamp is good until February, I left Dec 18th and I flew out of Cebu to the States now I am returning on my return flight back to the Philippines. 

Advice?


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

Your visit visa lapsed the minute you departed the Philippines. You are starting again so yes you need an onward ticket.


----------



## novashun (Jan 23, 2014)

Thanks Gary!


----------



## JShannon (Jan 28, 2014)

Gary D said:


> Your visit visa lapsed the minute you departed the Philippines. You are starting again so yes you need an onward ticket.


It can be different depending on the circumstances. Your visa elapses but that is not the issue, when you come back you will get the normal 29 day visa as you do whenever you enter the country.

A friend of mine was here on a tourist visa, his Father in Canada passed away. He bought a return ticket to Canada here in the PH to save the hassle of changing dates etc as he needed to go NOW. Not a problem doing that. When he was leaving Canada coming back they questioned him about not having an ongoing or outbound flight from PH. Which he did because he still had the return portion of his origional ticket issued in Canada. They asked for proof, he had carried that ticket with him when he went he went back to Canada. He showed that to the ticket agent in Canada and all was fine then.

If you have what I just mentioned it shouldn't be a problem IMO.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

As has been said before many times you are very rarely asked to show an onward ticket by Philippines immigration....but they might. You are not always asked to present an onward ticket as you embark but the chances are far greater that you will. If you have to buy a ticket at the airport before they let you board it is going to cost big. For a few dollars I personally wouldn't take the chance.


----------



## simonsays (Feb 11, 2009)

Gary D said:


> As has been said before many times you are very rarely asked to show an onward ticket by Philippines immigration....but they might. You are not always asked to present an onward ticket as you embark but the chances are far greater that you will. If you have to buy a ticket at the airport before they let you board it is going to cost big. For a few dollars I personally wouldn't take the chance.


actually it is the airlines that ask for return ticket, since, if you get denied entry at the other port, the airline has to fly you back


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

ecureilx said:


> actually it is the airlines that ask for return ticket, since, if you get denied entry at the other port, the airline has to fly you back


The airline can also be fined, another motivator why they ask.


----------

